# Hello from Seattle



## jenner59

New to this pet bug thing but I'm enjoying it. I have an Asian Giant on my desk at work.


----------



## wuwu

welcome! maybe i should bring some mantids to my cubicle too, haha.


----------



## jenner59

Ya, it really helps keep things interesting during the day. I work in a game studio so it's a pretty relaxed atmosphere around here. My desk is a visit for all passerbys checking up on the mantis.


----------



## Ian

Hey, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## wuwu

> Ya, it really helps keep things interesting during the day. I work in a game studio so it's a pretty relaxed atmosphere around here. My desk is a visit for all passerbys checking up on the mantis.


if everyone is so intriqued by your giant asian mantid, maybe you should keep some of the other more exotic looking ones and knock their socks off.


----------



## jenner59

Hi Ian. Thanks for the welcome.

wuwu:

Ya, I've been considering getting a ghost or something. I hate to sound like a dork - but I really dig size. That's why I got a giant. I also really like giant beetles.

Are there any other mantids that grow a comparable size to the giants?

Anyone here willing to sell an adult?


----------



## patdbunny

Hey Jenner,

I'm new too. I kept my orchid mantis on my desk at work too. Her name was Tiger Lily. No one ever noticed her unless she was walking around her terrarium. Tripped them out.

My office was a really popular place when it was feeding time as I had a bearded dragon also. He munched on mice.

Roz.


----------



## jenner59

My co-workers named my mantis 'St. Catherine', the patron saint of artists. We're all artists here.

One guy used to have a boa at home, but he'd buy his mice while he was at lunch. One day all of his mice got at work. Fun day.

nice to meet you Roz!


----------



## patdbunny

I work in a law office. I've lost a few things at work by accident. Everyone panics when they see me walking around like I'm searching for something. . . that's not paperwork. Most memorable was the loss of a 6' python. Don't ask (unless you're REALLY curious).

Roz.


----------



## patdbunny

Oh hey, BTW - you like big things. Have you seen the GIANT pill bugs? I'm not quite sure if they give me the heebeegeebees.

I had a pair of the Madagascar hissing roaches at one time. The adults were cool. They had babies. The babies scurried just like regular nasty roaches. I got so wigged out I Raided them all. I almost feel bad thinking back on that.

Roz.


----------



## OGIGA

Sounds like a fun place to work. Welcome!


----------



## jenner59

thanks OGIGA!


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## infinity

Welcome  - what part of Seattle? - I used to live in Auburn - virtually underneath Mt Rainier so I got to know Seattle quite well - but now live back in England...

welcome again!


----------

